# Tyco Fire Protection Recalls Simplex Fire Alarm Control Panels



## mark handler (Dec 17, 2014)

Tyco Fire Protection Recalls Simplex Fire Alarm Control Panels Due to Failure to Activate -Recall Alert

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/Recall-Alerts/2015/Tyco-Fire-Protection-Recalls-Simplex-Fire-Alarm-Control-Panels/

Recall date: NOVEMBER 20, 2014

Recall Summary

Name of product:

Simplex 4100ES Fire Alarm Control Panel

Hazard:

A defective chip in the alarm panel can cause premature battery failure and prevent activation of devices during alarm conditions, posing a risk of injury and property damage.


----------

